

Global cybercrime has infected the very soul of capitalism with evil - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/14/global-cybercrime-infected-soul-capitalism-evil-financial-system

======
skidoo
...Capitalism has a soul?

